# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  sohpie webster

## leanne

sophie webster is to be killed by a tram
Source: digital spy forum

----------


## Cornishbabe

Is there anymore ifomation as to when and how she ends up in front of the tram. She doesnt seem like the kind of girl to stand in front of one.

----------


## leanne

no  but i think there is some kind of crash and nathan and ronnie is killed off in this accident

----------


## shannisrules

sounds liek a big storyline coming up didnt knoiw the actress who plays sophie webster was leaving though

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It's not true folks, nothing to worry about.  :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

how do you know its not true where did this come from anyway

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It's not true as my friends at ITV denied it yesterday.

The website the rumour came from isn't reliable either.  It used to be, but it's not anymore.

----------


## alan45

It started as a rumour on DS. No-one ever gave a reliable source for it. Therefore it is a false spoiler

----------


## Cornishbabe

just wondering shouldnt this be in the rumuor mil, as there is no evidence. I cant se it happening ad there is no hint of this happening from any other storylines

----------


## alan45

Its a fake spoiler and should be treated as such.

----------


## shannisrules

should this topic be closed then?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes it should be.  "Mods...."  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Alan Bradley all over again!   :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well I'm officially running a Tram through this hear'say.

----------


## Em

> Alan Bradley all over again!


Ha ha thats exactly what i thought! I know soaps often repeat storylines but this is taking it a bit far - two people on the same street get runover by a tram! hmmm   :Lol:

----------


## leanne

Well If This Story Is Ture Then Just Remember Who Heard It First!!

----------


## alan45

> Well If This Story Is Ture Then Just Remember Who Heard It First!!


THIS STORY IS NOT TRUE.  :Nono:

----------


## x Amby x

Im glad Sophie isn't being killed off, shes a really good actress.

----------


## dddMac1

i like Sophie don't wan't her to be killed off

----------


## Siobhan

closing if everyone agrees this is not true.

----------

